# Warum sind die Kasseler Biker nur so unfreundlich...?



## kevbart (24. Juli 2006)

Wollte ich mal loswerden...

Bin ja noch nicht lange dabei, aber das nervt irgendwie. Dachte immer unter Bikern grüßt man sich. 

Also ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich schon entgegenkommende Biker gegrüßt habe (wenn gerade keine Luft vorhanden, wurde wenigstens genickt) und darauf absolut keine Reaktion bekommen habe... normal?

Meine Freunde sind bald die Wanderer. Grüßen und haben meist auch noch nen lockeren Spruch auf Lager, wenns bergauf mal nicht so läuft 

Gruß

Kevin


----------



## Torsten (24. Juli 2006)

Naja, das sind halt die "sturen" Nordhessen  
Bin nur ein "Zugereister" und dachte immer wir Niedersachsen sind schweigsam, aber die Nordhessen...  aber vielleicht fühler ich mich deshalb auch hier so wohl ?!  

Aber ich werde jetzt verstärkt auf einen Bergamont-Biker achten und freundlich den HuT  äääh Helm heben zum Gruß.  

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (24. Juli 2006)

> Naja, das sind halt die "sturen" Nordhessen
> Bin nur ein "Zugereister" und dachte immer wir Niedersachsen sind schweigsam, aber die Nordhessen... aber vielleicht fühler ich mich deshalb auch hier so wohl ?!



Mir gehts genau andersherum. Ich freue mich immer über die Herzlichkeit der Hessen (meine Heimat) und finde die Leute in Niedersachsen (mein Studienort) oft unterkühlt. 
Allerdings ist bei vielen Bikern zu beobachten, dass die nix grüßen, was nicht mit erstklassigen Bikes unterwegs ist. Da wird nur aufs Rad geglotzt...

Gruß...


----------



## Gammler (25. Juli 2006)

hey ho,

also bin auch biker aus Kassel und mir is aufgefallen, dass sie Rennradler irgendwie nie grüßen!! Komisches Volk  
Ansonsten hab ich echt gute Erfahrungen hier. Die meisten lassen sich sogar auf ein kurzes Gespräch ein  


Also immer schön weiter Grüßen und dann klappt das auch mit der guten Stimmung!!!!

Chris


----------



## hutsche (27. Juli 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist bei vielen Bikern zu beobachten, dass die nix grüßen, was nicht mit erstklassigen Bikes unterwegs ist. Da wird nur aufs Rad geglotzt...
> 
> Gruß...



... und deshalb solltest du mein GT kaufen; dann würde er a) mit einem erstklassigen Bike unterwegs sein und b) auch wieder gegrüßt werden.

Aber ich grüße dich trotzdem weiter!


----------



## salzbrezel (27. Juli 2006)

@hutsche

Du solltest mal meines jetzt sehen... sieht super aus. Allerdings ist die tolle Marzocchi ein echter Flop. Die kam kaputt an. Klackt beim schnellen Einfedern wie die Sau. Hab sie heute gleich zum Reparieren zurückgeschickt. Mal schauen wie lange ich warten muss.

Aber ansonsten ein geiles Bike, jetzt werde auch ich gegrüßt!


----------



## kevbart (29. Juli 2006)

Ich brülle jetzt nur noch. Dann trauen sich die Biker gar nicht nicht zu antworten . Hab jetzt aber auch mal eine nette Erfahrung gemacht. Hab auf dem Weg zum Berg einen Biker getroffen. Sind den gleichen Weg dorthin gefahren und haben letztendlich auch die Tour zusammen absolviert. War sehr nett und beweißt, dass es auch anders geht.

@Torsten

Bin in Gifhorn geboren


----------



## enasnI (31. Juli 2006)

Ach, in den meisten Fällen hat das wenig mit Arroganz oder beabsichtigter Unfreundlichkeit zu tun. Viel mehr ist es die pure Unsicherheit hervorgerufen durch ein gemindertes Selbstbewusstsein und zu vieler Besuche bei Radsport Bornmann. Es ist quasi eine Art Selbstschutz, so zu sein.


----------



## onkel_c (2. August 2006)

das ist doch kein regionales problem, vielmehr ein persönliches ...
rennradler oder auch rennradler die auf dem mounty unterwegs sind neigen dazu nur ihre bekannte spezies zu grüßen.

tourenfahrer, freerider, ... sind da eher entspannter und kommunikativer. und dann hat ja noch jeder seine eigene geschichte....

grüßt mich einer, grüße ich retour. nicken tue ich immer zwangsläufig. das hat für mich eine art akzeptanzbedeutung.

aber es ist doch überall letzlich gleich: idiots are everywhere!

friedliche gedanken


----------



## kevbart (2. August 2006)

enasnI schrieb:
			
		

> und zu vieler Besuche bei Radsport Bornmann. Es ist quasi eine Art Selbstschutz, so zu sein.



Der war gut . Ich hab mittlerweile aber meine Scheu vor ihm verloren. Neulich hat er sogar "Tschüß" gesagt... War ganz erschrocken


----------



## kevbart (2. August 2006)

onkel_c schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch kein regionales problem, vielmehr ein persönliches ...
> rennradler oder auch rennradler die auf dem mounty unterwegs sind neigen dazu nur ihre bekannte spezies zu grüßen.
> 
> tourenfahrer, freerider, ... sind da eher entspannter und kommunikativer. und dann hat ja noch jeder seine eigene geschichte....
> ...



Ich laß mich auch nicht aus dem Konzept bringen und grüße jeden. Ob Biker oder Wanderer. Da bricht man sich ja keinen Zacken aus der Krone einfach mal "Hallo" zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckemacker (2. August 2006)

enasnI schrieb:
			
		

> zu vieler Besuche bei Radsport Bornmann. Es ist quasi eine Art Selbstschutz, so zu sein.



sehr cool 
also ich gruesse bzw. nicke zumindest jeden radfahrer an, einfach aus hoefflichkeit, anderer seits koennte jeder radfahrer auch ein kunde bei uns sein, vieleicht kennt man sich ja.
ansonsten wenn ich mal richtung wald/herkules/hessenschanze etc... bin versucht man doch mal ein gespraech aufzubaun, aus interesse einfach.
apro po, hat jemand vll am we lust bissel mit mir zu streeten/dirten?
bin noch ziemlich noob wie ich find und such nen lehrer


----------



## enasnI (3. August 2006)

Muckemacker schrieb:
			
		

> [...] anderer seits koennte jeder radfahrer auch ein kunde bei uns sein, vieleicht kennt man sich ja. [...]



Wo arbeitest Du denn?


----------



## Muckemacker (3. August 2006)

radsport rehak, kirchditmold/harleshausen. vieleicht kennt uns ja jemand.
wir haben zwar net ganz so extrem viel mit mtblern zu tun, was aber nicht heisst, dass wir ueber sowas keine ahnung haben


----------



## enasnI (4. August 2006)

Muckemacker schrieb:
			
		

> radsport rehak, kirchditmold/harleshausen. vieleicht kennt uns ja jemand.
> wir haben zwar net ganz so extrem viel mit mtblern zu tun, was aber nicht heisst, dass wir ueber sowas keine ahnung haben



Klar kenn ich den Laden. Ich hab dort meine Gore-Winterjacke und meine Schuhe gekauft.


----------



## Muckemacker (4. August 2006)

ja mit bekleidung sind wir gut betucht, da haben wir ne recht grosse auswahl


----------



## Ilon (14. August 2006)

Hm ich komme auch aus Kassel allerdings treffe ich selten Radfahrer auf meinen Touren, ich fahr eher so an der Fulda entlang richtung Hann-Münden, ab und zu im Söhrewald oder wenn ich ganz viel Lust hab nach hinten raus Bergshausen -> Melsungen. Ich treffe wenn fast nur Gruppen. Und wenn ich ma einen Radfahrer treffe und ihn grüße kommt oft nur ein doofer Blick, keine Ahnung obs am Bike liegt oder ob hier die Leute das einfach net gewöhnt sind gegrüßt zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckemacker (14. August 2006)

ich denk ma dass ein poster ueber mir scho recht hat > das die meisten hier vom borni (oder wie wir ihn nennen > el loco  ) abgeschreckt sind...


----------



## enasnI (14. August 2006)

Sag mal Muckemacker, ab wann habten ihr bei euch so was wie einen Sommerschlussverkauf? :>


----------



## Muckemacker (14. August 2006)

enasnI schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Muckemacker, ab wann habten ihr bei euch so was wie einen Sommerschlussverkauf? :>



  
also wir haben momentan ausgewaehlte sommerbekleidung reduziert, 2 corratec mtb's und ein rennrad, aber gross weiter eigentlich nichts


----------



## enasnI (15. August 2006)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch Klamotten von Assos bei euch in der Auswahl? Das wäre mal mehr als super.


----------



## Silvermoon (15. August 2006)

Hmmm, definitiv scheint sich der eine oder andere in der falschen Ecke von Hessen herumzutreiben  
Kommt nach Südhessen, wenn ihr Glück habt, saust da ´ne nette blonde Bikerin an euch vorbei und die grüßt IMMER!!!


----------



## Muckemacker (16. August 2006)

enasnI schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr eigentlich auch Klamotten von Assos bei euch in der Auswahl? Das wäre mal mehr als super.



also assos haben wir speziel nicht.
das meiste haben wir dieses jahr von specialized, gore bike wear, gonso und loeffler da.
also wenn ihr sommerbekleidung sucht dann wuerde ich jetzt schaun, da wir momentan die meisten sachen reduziert haben


----------



## enasnI (16. August 2006)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Winterhose von Assos. Hätte ich sie mal bei euch anprobieren können und wäre dann die Preisdifferenz zu anderne Geschäften zu hoch gewesen, hätte ich sie natürlich auch gekauft. :>


----------



## Sunnyboy77 (27. August 2006)

Hi

Also hier in Niedersachsen scheinen die Biker wirklich stur zu sein. Ich grüße immer, und wenn ne Reaktion kommt, dann ist es meistens ein abfälliger Blick so nach dem Motto: Was bist du denn für einer? Geh weg!
Naja, die Jogger und Spaziergänger sind mir mittlerweile echt lieber.
Gruß
Mark


----------



## onkel_c (7. September 2006)

Silvermoon schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, definitiv scheint sich der eine oder andere in der falschen Ecke von Hessen herumzutreiben
> ...



DEFINITIV NICHT!


----------



## Nordhesse (12. September 2006)

Also ich grüße alle MTB Fahrer im Wald, sind bei uns aber nicht soo viele . Aber umso besser kann man richtig die Trails rocken. Mit Rennradlern habe cih nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Arogante Schnösel und wenn es dir dann mal reicht und du die mit dem fetten Sound deiner grobstolligen 2.2 Tires überholst wirst du noch dummer angeglotzt, aber das Gesicht entschädigt halt wieder. Ansonsten habe ich hier in Eschwege nur gute erfahrungen mit MTB-Fahrern gemacht. Und das gemeinsame Grüßen schaweißt zusammen aber bis wir so weit sind wie die Motoradfahrer ist es noch ein ganzes Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (15. September 2006)

Ich wurde noch nie auf dem Rennrad von nem mtbler überholt. :>


----------



## Jehoover (26. September 2006)

huhu takis / enasnI

ich wurde ein einziges mal überholt von einem MTB-Fahrer und der war extrem unfreundlich!
Ich hab es mit einem lächeln hingenommen und wollte hinterher. Gespräch gesucht aber entweder konnte der kein deutsch oder er hatte den Tunnelblick. 

Naja Fuldaweg in Richtung Hann-Münden... Da bekommt man schnell den Tunnelblick 

Kann mir einer von euch schöne MTB Strecken rund um Kassel verklickern? Bin neu im Geschäft


----------



## Ilon (26. September 2006)

> Naja Fuldaweg in Richtung Hann-Münden..



die Strecke fahr ich auch oft, auch mitn MTB also mein Rad ist silberschwarz hab nen Helm in schwarz/orange... bin etwas größer.
Kann mich aber nich errinern das mich ma versucht hat einer anzusprechen, vieleicht liegts auch daran das ich meist Musik höre.


----------



## enasnI (26. September 2006)

Ilon schrieb:


> die Strecke fahr ich auch oft, auch mitn MTB also mein Rad ist silberschwarz hab nen Helm in schwarz/orange... bin etwas größer.
> Kann mich aber nich errinern das mich ma versucht hat einer anzusprechen, vieleicht liegts auch daran das ich meist Musik höre.



Nichts gegen Dich, aber wenn mir ein Rennradler sagt, dass er wegen genau solchen Leuten nicht auf dem Radweg fahren will, kann ich das gut verstehen. Sonntags meide ich ihn auch. 

Aber jemanden mit Stöpseln im Ohr vor sich zu haben, kann echt nerven. Aber viel schlimmer sind Rollerblader mit Stöpseln im Ohr. :>


----------



## Ilon (26. September 2006)

Ich fahre -wenn ich auf Radwegen fahre - eigentlich immer Platzsparend so das imme rjemand vorbei kommt und wenn ma was von vorne kommt muss er eben warten, geht mir mit den noch langsameren genauso. 

Wegen ner MTB Strecke also ist jetzt kein Trail aber du kannst von Kassel über Speele richtung Hannmünden fahren. Da fährst immer Forstautobahn geht bergauf-bergab und Schotter. Falls du interesse hast kann ich ma mit dir fahren. Bin aber net so ganz der schnellste.


----------



## Jehoover (28. September 2006)

Ilon schrieb:


> Ich fahre -wenn ich auf Radwegen fahre - eigentlich immer Platzsparend so das imme rjemand vorbei kommt und wenn ma was von vorne kommt muss er eben warten, geht mir mit den noch langsameren genauso.
> 
> Wegen ner MTB Strecke also ist jetzt kein Trail aber du kannst von Kassel über Speele richtung Hannmünden fahren. Da fährst immer Forstautobahn geht bergauf-bergab und Schotter. Falls du interesse hast kann ich ma mit dir fahren. Bin aber net so ganz der schnellste.



@ilon siehe PM

und Takis? über den Radweg nach Hann Münden müssen wir uns nicht unterhalten oder?! Kennen gute Ausweichstrecken *andieschmerzendenk*


----------



## PHATpedro (15. Oktober 2006)

also den enasni wuerd ich auch nich gruessen der stinkt!
huh takis 
onkel c is glaub ne koole socke allerdings grueße ich auch jeden der mir ueber nweg faehrt ich stoße bloederweise oft auf positive resonanz.
selten (meist dann die rrler) werd ich nich gegruesst oder doof beglotzt..
liegt wohlmoeglich daran das ich mit nem dhr fully auch ueber die straße fahre.. aber kann mir ja nich jeder ansehen das ich keine kohle fuern 2. rad hab.. 
denken sich mit sicherheit viele dann "poser"
jehoover am hohen gras, baunsberg und herkules gibbets waldwege und vereinzelt auhc schmale singletrails koennte vllt reizvoll fuer dich sein 

gruß daniel


----------



## onkel_c (17. Oktober 2006)

enasnI schrieb:


> Ich wurde noch nie auf dem Rennrad von nem mtbler überholt. :>



das kann ja noch werden


----------



## onkel_c (17. Oktober 2006)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch schöne MTB Strecken rund um Kassel verklickern? Bin neu im Geschäft



kauf dir eine oder mehrere karten von kassel und umgebung. dann hast du die wanderwege und höhenprofile.
x3, x13 sind echte klassiker mit sehr schönen singletrail anteilen. fahr aber in die richtige richtung (kartenlesen können ist vorraussetzung). 
dann gibt es noch klassiker wie saunase und wildschweinroute. dazu findest du sicherlich auch tourenbeschreibungen im i-net, googlen!
ich empfehle dir die waldgebiete von ks-->hann. münden und retour, die söhre, den kaufunger wald und habichtswald rückseite gen ehlen, dörnberg, ...
meide am wochenende den habichtswald (vor allem bei schönem wetter) auf den 'kuchenpfaden'. also alles im umkreis von 3-5km um eine lokalität herum, es macht einfach keinen spaß zwischen den kuchengängern zu radeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (26. Oktober 2006)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> also den enasni wuerd ich auch nich gruessen der stinkt!



:/


----------



## PHATpedro (26. Oktober 2006)

auffer qwlan verhau ich dich


----------



## enasnI (28. Oktober 2006)

Auf die komme ich ja leider nicht. Ein andern Mal dann. :>


----------



## PHATpedro (29. Oktober 2006)

dann komm ich eben zu dir nach hause.. schweisswoouuu wohnsss!
mich hat die tage n rrler ganz freundlich gegruesst


----------



## Torsten (30. Oktober 2006)

Leute, entweder ihr benutzt eine anständige Ausdrucksweise, oder ich mach das hier dicht!!!

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## PHATpedro (30. Oktober 2006)

ist ja gut, ganz entspannt bleiben. was sich liebt das neckt sich 
takis und ich sind eben alte bekannte und seit wir uns kennen haben wir uns schon geickert. nichts fuer ungut.

schoenen tag noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (31. Oktober 2006)

Torsten schrieb:


> Leute, entweder ich benutzt eine anständige Ausdrucksweise, oder ich mach das hier dicht!!!
> 
> Torsten
> IBC-Forum-Team



wie jetzt?
DU musst eine anständige ausdrucksweise benutzen, sonst machst DU uns hier den Laden dicht  ? 

dannn benimm DICH also bitte  

gruß
carsten


----------



## sweetPain (3. November 2006)

el loco, cilci b.,borni, oder wie er sonst genannt wird ist an allem schuld..*lach*
der hat die freundlichkeit au net erfunden..und wo bekommt man sonst noch billige bikes ohne service in kassel??

ich denke es kommt aus der unsicherheit raus.. es gibt auch völle arrogante insiderbiker mit dem man erstmal mithalten muss um überhaupt gegrüsst zu werden..humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht


----------



## PhiL07 (15. Dezember 2006)

kevbart schrieb:


> Wollte ich mal loswerden...
> 
> *Bin ja noch nicht lange dabei, aber das nervt irgendwie. Dachte immer unter Bikern grüßt man sich. *
> 
> ...



hiho,

joa das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, wenn ich ma mitm Freund an der Hessenschanze oder Herk. bin, dann grüßen die nur weil se meinen Kumpel kennen -.-", ei ich dachte auch so joa man betreibt doch so fast das gleiche Hobby etc. ^^ dann kann man sich doch ma so weil man höfflich ist ma grüßen, also ich grüße gerne Leute! aber bei manchen sieht man ja schon das wenn man die grüßen würde das se nit zurück grüßen würden ...

Fühln sich manche irgendwie besser und höher gestellt wenn se da mitm super hamma bike rum fahrn und das heißt dann für die, das se nich mehr so Leute die vllt nur mitm mittelmässigem MTB oder FR rum fahrn nich grüßen brauchen ?!?!?! 


naja also  stay friendly !!!   

ciao vllt sieht man sich ja mal  !!! bzw. kennt man sich vlllt schon^^


----------



## Casey Riback (17. Dezember 2006)

Ich war heute ne Runde im Kaufunger Wald unterwegs und danach nochmal zwo Stünchen auf´m Fulle Radweg. Ausser einem kurz vor dem Kotzkrampf stehender Tourer und ein mit schlechter Kondi gestrafter Mtb´ler ham mich eigentlich alle gegrüsst. Seltsamerweise sogar die Rennradfahrer. Lag vielleicht an meinem recht zügigen Tempo


----------



## Crosswilly (27. Mai 2007)

Ich radle ja schon einige Jahre rund um Kassel und als Neuling in diesem Forum, musste ich erstmal herzlich lachen als ich auf dieses Thema gestossen bin!
Denn die Frage, warum Kasseler Biker so unfreundlich sind, stelle ich mir vom ersten Tag an!

Mir fällt immer auf, das die meisten von den nichtgrüßern immer nur aufs Bike gucken und nicht auf den Fahrer! Vor allem sind die meisten von denen sauber auch wenn es total schlammig ist... Wie das geht, werde ich nie verstehen!

Neulich im Kaufunger Wald, Stundenlang niemand getroffen. Hat eine Biker-Lady den Weg gekreutzt, ein nettes und freundliches "Hey" von mir wurde mit doofen gucken erwidert... 


Aber ich gebe nicht auf, Freundlichkeit gehört einfach zu mir  
Ich bekomme alle Nordhessen noch auf die Freundlichkeitsschiene


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2007)

Ach ja, als ich noch in Kassel wohnte und alle so furchtbar unfreundlich waren. Und hier in Leipzig sind immer alle so nett. Es hatte mich schon ein wenig erschreckt, als ich vom lieben Schwabenland damals nach Kassel kam. 

Und das erstemal bei Borni *lach* "probefahren? Prooobefahren???? Und mit verkratzter Sattelstütze zurückgeben??? Nen Ferrari können Sie auch nicht probefahren! Gehn se doch woandershin!"

Seufz. War froh als ich dort wegkam. Aber Biken war schon geil- man könnte es ja einfach Süd-Niedersachsen nennen, und schon wär die Welt in Ordnung.


----------



## BikinPie (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo ! 

Ich kann euch nicht so recht verstehen. 
1. Sone Threads gibt es hier und sogar bei den Rennrad - Freunden zu Hauf .....mir entzieht sich jedesmal der Sinn dafür. 
2. Ich war schon im Teutoburger Wald, Eggegebirge, Weserbergland, Ruhrpott und ein bisserl im Thüringer Wald unterwegs .....und überall gab es solche und solche - immer ABER haben die meisten gegrüßt bzw. zurückgegrüßt egal ob nun MTBler oder RRler. 

Die Kassler sind nicht freundlicher oder unfreundlicher als anderswo, abgesehen vom allseits bekannten Herrn bei Bornmann  

Viel interessanter ist die unterschiedliche Mentalität der Autofahrer in den jeweiligen Regionen ....und die Ostwestfalen sind mit Abstand die Schlimmsten. 

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (6. Juni 2007)

Die Kasseler Biker sind NICHT unfreundlich. Wers nicht glaub darf gerne bei uns mitfahren (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=266360) und sich vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen.


----------



## Crosswilly (6. Juni 2007)

@Daniel und Sebastian

Ihr beide seid keineswegs unfreundlich und die Tour letzte Woche hat auch Spaß gemacht.

Aber in den letzten 10 Jahren, wo ich in den Wäldern unterwegs, ist mir gerade Kassel (meine Heimatregion) aus unfreundlicher als andere Regionen vorgekommen. Mag vielleicht auch sein das dieses ein subjektives Empfinden ist, allerdings stehe ich mit dieser Meinung nicht allein dar. Vielen kommt es so vor.

Aber wie gesagt, möglicherweise ein rein subjektives empfinden....!


----------



## BikinPie (6. Juni 2007)

für mich sinnloses Thema - daher : 

Lasst und fahren und Spaß haben, so wie heute Nachmittag ab 16.30 Uhr!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kammimatze (16. Juni 2007)

Hi,
also ich komme direkt aus KS und wenn ich zur Arbeit durch die Aue, oder auf den Herkules zum trail fahre, gibt es zwei Sorten Biker die absolut stur und unfreundlich sind. Das sind zum einen die Rennradfahrer mit ihren tollen telekom Trikot´s und zum anderen die, von mir sogenannten, MTB-Asphaltfahrer. Wobei letztere die schlimmsten sind. Die meiden tatsächlich, in voller Montur (Helm,tolles Trikot mit Nahrungstaschen,Satteltasche usw, Vollgefedertes Bike,wirklich tollen Brillen), jedes Stück unbefestigten Weges. Aber sieht schon witzig aus, wenn die dann auf der Straße vor einer riesigen Autoschlange auf und ab wippen und sich freuen, dass sie ein Fully fahren.


----------



## enasnI (16. Juni 2007)

Kammimatze schrieb:


> Wobei letztere die schlimmsten sind. Die meiden tatsächlich, in voller Montur (Helm,tolles Trikot mit Nahrungstaschen,Satteltasche usw, Vollgefedertes Bike,wirklich tollen Brillen), jedes Stück unbefestigten Weges. Aber sieht schon witzig aus, wenn die dann auf der Straße vor einer riesigen Autoschlange auf und ab wippen und sich freuen, dass sie ein Fully fahren.



Was macht Dich so sicher, dass diese Fahrer nur auf Asphalt fahren? Fährst Du ihnen hinterher und überprüfst das? Im Endeffekt siehst Du sie nur mal an Dir vorbeifahren und ziehst solche Schlüsse. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein typischer Fall von Fehlinterpretation. Das ist doch genauso, als würde ich Dir mit meinem MTB an der Fulda entgegenkommen. Da könntest Du dann denken, dass ich jeden Berg meide und nur flach am Fluss fahre. Wie viel Kilometer und Höhenmeter ich in diesem Moment wirklich auf dem Tacho habe, weißt Du einfach nicht.


----------



## Ilon (16. Juni 2007)

Ich fahre auch öfters auf der Straße um zu Trails zu fahren. Ich kann nunmal nicht vom Hof runter fahren und dann im Wald sein.


----------



## Kammimatze (17. Juni 2007)

enasnI schrieb:


> Was macht Dich so sicher, dass diese Fahrer nur auf Asphalt fahren? Fährst Du ihnen hinterher und überprüfst das? Im Endeffekt siehst Du sie nur mal an Dir vorbeifahren und ziehst solche Schlüsse. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein typischer Fall von Fehlinterpretation. Das ist doch genauso, als würde ich Dir mit meinem MTB an der Fulda entgegenkommen. Da könntest Du dann denken, dass ich jeden Berg meide und nur flach am Fluss fahre. Wie viel Kilometer und Höhenmeter ich in diesem Moment wirklich auf dem Tacho habe, weißt Du einfach nicht.



Ich merke schon,dass du dich da angegriffen fühlst. Natürlich kann auch ich, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nach Lohfelden nicht vermeiden auf Asphalt zu fahren(Waldauer weg, Justus Liebig Straße) aber hier ein Beisoiel: Kennst du den Weg an der Bugga, von der Seglergasstätte bis zu dem nun neu gebauten Kiosk oder Cafe, Quasi richtung Eingang zu den Messehallen? Ich fahre also auf dem Waldauer Weg und biege dann an der alten Scheune ab. ich sehe vor mir eben genau diese Klientehl, der dann auch abbiegt und dann auch relativ leicht oben auf der Brücke an mir vorbeifährt. Er fährt dann Bergab weiter auf der Straße Richtung Messehallen, während ich bereits an der Kuppe bei der Bushaltestelle, auf den unbefestigten Weg zur Bugga abgebogen bin. Vorbei an der Seglergasstätte und an den zwei Sandstränden fahre ich dann zum "Ausgang" und wen seh ich da auf der Straße????? Mister "ich-hab-so-ein-tolles-Fully"!!Aber damit noch nicht genug!!!Während ich den Radweg parallel zur Straße fahre fährt er weiter auf der Straße und zieht vier Autos hinter sich her! Und das war noch nicht alles!!! Man kann nach der Brücke nun entweder am Auestadion und der Eissporthalle vorbei, die Mentzelstraße entlang, geschickt die Aue umgehen, wenn mann ein Rennrad hat!! Ich halte mich dann immer rechts und fahre bei Siebenbergen in die Aue und komme dann bei dem Kinderspielplatz wieder auf die Mentzelstr. und fahre dann die 300m bis zum Philosophenweg wieder Asphalt. Ich komme also wieder auf die Mentzelstr. und rate mal wer da langgefahren kam??????......Genau!!! Mister "ich-hab-so-ein-tolles-Fully"!! Und jetzt bist du dran!!!!!


----------



## Casey Riback (17. Juni 2007)

Kammimatze schrieb:


> Ich merke schon,dass du dich da angegriffen fühlst. Natürlich kann auch ich, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nach Lohfelden nicht vermeiden auf Asphalt zu fahren(Waldauer weg, Justus Liebig Straße) aber hier ein Beisoiel: Kennst du den Weg an der Bugga, von der Seglergasstätte bis zu dem nun neu gebauten Kiosk oder Cafe, Quasi richtung Eingang zu den Messehallen? Ich fahre also auf dem Waldauer Weg und biege dann an der alten Scheune ab. ich sehe vor mir eben genau diese Klientehl, der dann auch abbiegt und dann auch relativ leicht oben auf der Brücke an mir vorbeifährt. Er fährt dann Bergab weiter auf der Straße Richtung Messehallen, während ich bereits an der Kuppe bei der Bushaltestelle, auf den unbefestigten Weg zur Bugga abgebogen bin. Vorbei an der Seglergasstätte und an den zwei Sandstränden fahre ich dann zum "Ausgang" und wen seh ich da auf der Straße????? Mister "ich-hab-so-ein-tolles-Fully"!!Aber damit noch nicht genug!!!Während ich den Radweg parallel zur Straße fahre fährt er weiter auf der Straße und zieht vier Autos hinter sich her! Und das war noch nicht alles!!! Man kann nach der Brücke nun entweder am Auestadion und der Eissporthalle vorbei, die Mentzelstraße entlang, geschickt die Aue umgehen, wenn mann ein Rennrad hat!! Ich halte mich dann immer rechts und fahre bei Siebenbergen in die Aue und komme dann bei dem Kinderspielplatz wieder auf die Mentzelstr. und fahre dann die 300m bis zum Philosophenweg wieder Asphalt. Ich komme also wieder auf die Mentzelstr. und rate mal wer da langgefahren kam??????......Genau!!! Mister "ich-hab-so-ein-tolles-Fully"!! Und jetzt bist du dran!!!!!



Ich bin so einer  Weisste bescheid Schätzelein


----------



## hutsche (17. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht wusste er ja auch, dass Rad fahren in der Aue gegen die Parkordnung verstößt...
Was ist eigentlich die Moral Deiner Geschichte? Fully fahren ja, aber bitte nur auf Schotter?


----------



## Casey Riback (17. Juni 2007)

Hat irgendwer von euch Fully_auf_Schotter und Hardtail_aber_nur_wenn´s_trocken_ist  -Fahrern heute Lust die Zierenberg Marathonrunde mit zu fahren ? Wollte um zwei bei mir daheim losradeln und wäre dann um 15.00 in Zierenberg. Ach ja, ich fahr auf Asphalt zum Startpunkt  Gruß Juri


----------



## PHATpedro (17. Juni 2007)

ihr habt probleme, wirklich wahr 
btw ich fahr mit meinem fully auch aufm asphalt wenns sein muss.. sogar mit nem downhill fully.. ich scheußlicher poser 
mir fehlt einfach die kohle fuern 2. rad 

schoenen sonntag noch ihr streithaehnchen.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Juni 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer von euch Fully_auf_Schotter und Hardtail_aber_nur_wenn´s_trocken_ist  -Fahrern heute Lust die Zierenberg Marathonrunde mit zu fahren ? Wollte um zwei bei mir daheim losradeln und wäre dann um 15.00 in Zierenberg. Ach ja, ich fahr auf Asphalt zum Startpunkt  Gruß Juri



  

Danke heute nicht, bin gerade vom Knüllwald Marathon zurückgekommen, dieser hatte auch einen recht hohen Asphaltanteil und Fullyfahrer hatte es auch  
Wie sind diese Menschen denn einzuschätzen (zumal ihre Fullys bergauf auch garnicht gewippt haben)?
Bin heute zwar Hardtail gefahren, habe aber auch ein Fully (wippt nicht bergauf, fährt aber trotzdem manchmal gezwungenermaßen streckenweise auf Asphalt); gehöre ich nun dazu oder doch zu den anderen?  

OT: Hat jemand von den "unfreundlichen Kasselern" Lust nächstes WE am 23.6.2007 um 9.30 ,als Ersatz für den entfallenen Bilstein Bike Marathon, an einer offenen Trainingsfahrt im Kaufunger Wald teilzunehmen?
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Panoramabad in Großalmerode. Infos> www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHATpedro (17. Juni 2007)

ich bin marathonmaessig dabei, sobald ich genug fuern ht gespart hab... dann komm ich denk ich mal mim enasni rueber.. aber weltwunder duerft ihr von mir specki nicht erwarten


----------



## Kammimatze (18. Juni 2007)

Naja, zum Glück wisst ihr im großen und ganzen welche leute ich meine. Ich fahre ja auch gern Asphalt, aber nur wenn es nicht anders geht (fährt). Das hört sich immer so witzig an, wenn man zb mit 2,36ern fährt. Als ob einen ein Hummelschwarm verfolgt.  
Ich hasse Montag!! Euch viel spaß an der arbeit.


----------



## PHATpedro (18. Juni 2007)

da lob ich mir den gelben schein, aber immerhin ein ehrlicher, ungemogelt!


----------



## Kammimatze (18. Juni 2007)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> da lob ich mir den gelben schein, aber immerhin ein ehrlicher, ungemogelt!



....Sack! Entschuldigung ich meine "ehrlicher Sack!"


----------



## kevbart (18. Juni 2007)

Junge, hier wird ja immernoch diskutiert . 

Nun ist fast ein Jahr vergangen und ich muss sagen, dass man auch sehr viele nette Menschen trifft. Die Kassler sind einfach nicht die offensten, aber wenn sie dann mal aus sich heraus kommen, dann sind sie prima.

Außer die Tourenbiker... die mit den dicken Taschen aufn Gepäckträger... die kriegen ja nie den Mund auf... 




Crosswilly schrieb:


> Biker-Lady den Weg gekreutzt, ein nettes und freundliches "Hey" von mir wurde mit doofen gucken erwidert...



Die war wahrscheinlich einfach nur erschrocken, dass sie gegrüßt wurde .


----------



## Kammimatze (18. Juni 2007)

kevbart schrieb:


> Junge, hier wird ja immernoch diskutiert .
> 
> Nun ist fast ein Jahr vergangen und ich muss sagen, dass man auch sehr viele nette Menschen trifft. Die Kassler sind einfach nicht die offensten, aber wenn sie dann mal aus sich heraus kommen, dann sind sie prima.
> 
> ...



Ich sags ja immer wieder: Wir sind garnicht so schlimm,wie die Südhessen aussehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

